# Hanging a Trail Camera



## Jim (Feb 14, 2016)

What is the highest you will hang your trail camera? I have been doing some research and it seems 8-12 feet high with a little wedge making the camera point down at an angle will work fine. Anyone have experience with this?

Nothing worse than getting out into the woods and seeing not finding your camera where you left it. 

I'm actually thinking about buying a spartan Camera (Verizon), not because I am lazy, :LOL2: but because I was given 18 Private acres to hunt and I don't want to disturb it as much as I normally would after scouting it.


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 14, 2016)

I try to find a tree I can climb and get about 10 ft off the ground. Then locate a part of the trunk where it will naturally angle the camera toward the ground. On one of the areas I manage, I've gotten footage of several interlopers/trespassers, and none of them ever look up where the camera is. If it were at ground level, I'm sure they'd have stolen it long ago.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 14, 2016)

I habe seen them hung from 2'-16' just make sure your wedge is in tight so it doesn't fall out if the tree sways. I also know a guy that buys broken trail cams off eBay to use as decoys if he is in a high traffic area. The broken ones get stolen as the good one is usually canoes pretty good


----------



## JMichael (Feb 14, 2016)

I haven't hung any quite that high but I have used a stick to wedge the top of the camera out so the camera is aimed downward. You may have to try larger or smaller sticks to get the right angle but it gets the job done.


----------



## Scott85 (Feb 14, 2016)

I've also hung them from at 1' to about 8'. I currently have 7 cameras out and every last one of them are in a bear box. I've had one camera chewed on by a bear, so if you can I would use bear boxes with at least a 3" screw or the one I use are 4" timberlocs bolts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattfish13 (May 14, 2016)

I use 1 climbing stick to get my cameras about 10' off the ground and wedge a stick behind them to angle toward the ground. Also use a python lock as an extra deterrent. Hunting public land in WI, this has prevented theft so far!


----------



## panFried (Aug 14, 2016)

I usually put mine about 4-5' so I can determine the size of animal in the picture placement and landscape.


----------

